# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  REVOLUTION Firmware 09-04-2017

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *: كيفية التحديث       *

----------


## Msikat

*ممكن تحديث جديد لي Revolution Class 1000 MINI جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## sathex

بارك الله فيك على المجهود
لكن الروابط لم تعد تعمل

----------


## hatim2005

بارك الله فيك++++بارك الله فيك

----------

